# My Date Defaulted



## dicko (29/11/13)

I have just installed Beersmith V2.2 as an update for my original Beersmith V2 and now I find the date for my recipe has defaulted to that backward yank version of putting the month before the day :huh:

When I am in the "Design" pane the date shows correctly, however when I save the recipe or print it out it shows the date arse about.
I have searched the software but I cant find where to change it....BTW my computer is reading the date correctly in "Control Panel" (windows).

Can anyone direct me to the area in the software to fix this.....


----------



## QldKev (29/11/13)

I didn't notice until you mentioned it, but mine is screwed too. 

Under the options there is a "calender options" title, but no options under it?


----------



## dicko (29/11/13)

Yes Kev I noticed that.... I have been through every menu and search and I can't find anywhere how to change it.
The dates in the yeast window is fine as well but it is in the main menu and the printing of a recipe.


----------



## Black n Tan (29/11/13)

I have 2.2, but don't seem to have the problem.


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/13)

My date defaulted and left me waiting outside the Plaza Cinema in Cardiff in October 1970.


----------



## Cube (29/11/13)

My date defaulted and left me waiting outside the Plaza Cinema in Cardiff in October 1970.


LET IT GO MAN


----------



## real_beer (29/11/13)

dicko said:


> I have just installed Beersmith V2.2 as an update for my original Beersmith V2 and now I find the date for my recipe has defaulted to that backward yank version of putting the month before the day :huh:


You could try rebooting the computer & see if that helps. I've often found closing & reopening newly installed programs can sort out some quirky behavior, sadly not always though. My Linux Mint BeerSmith install date is okay, I haven't checked my Win 7 one yet but I always have a problem with Win 7 displaying the proper time when I reboot into it after using Linux, & I have to update the internet time setting for some reason.


----------



## mrHappyPants (29/11/13)

I always have a problem with Win 7 displaying the proper time when I reboot into it after using Linux, & I have to update the internet time setting for some reason.


Off topic, but it sounds like one OS is setting the BIOS clock to UTC and the other setting it to local time.


----------



## real_beer (29/11/13)

Hi mHP,

Both are set to (UTC+8) Perth, Win7 is through time.windows.com & Linux is through Network. Linux always boots up okay but Win7 only if it was the last system to run, otherwise it comes up 8 hours behind. I can't be bothered wasting time sorting it out as Windows is just my second system for specialty software I use occasionally, so I update the time manually each time I boot up, after all it is Windoze so I don't expect too much from it.

The date feature for BeerSmith isn't working either (Win7 Ultimate).


----------



## verysupple (29/11/13)

mrHappyPants said:


> Off topic, but it sounds like one OS is setting the BIOS clock to UTC and the other setting it to local time.


I am 100% sure the BIOS clock has nothing to do with it. For a start the OS has no control over the BIOS. It might well be a OS issue but it isn't a BIOS issue.


----------



## dicko (30/11/13)

real_beer said:


> You could try rebooting the computer & see if that helps. I've often found closing & reopening newly installed programs can sort out some quirky behavior, sadly not always though. My Linux Mint BeerSmith install date is okay, I haven't checked my Win 7 one yet but I always have a problem with Win 7 displaying the proper time when I reboot into it after using Linux, & I have to update the internet time setting for some reason.


Thanks for the suggestion real_beer. I have re booted the equipment without any change....I just wonder has Brad Smith forgotten about us Aussies and for that matter, the rest of the world that doesn't write their date formats back to front... h34r: :lol:

If I don't get a fix on here I may have to go onto the BS forum B)


----------



## QldKev (30/11/13)

I just updated from 2.2.07 to 2.2.08, still same date issue on Win7/64


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/13)

Hmmm, mine is still correct format and I've updated. I'm on Mac OS.


----------



## WarmBeer (30/11/13)

dicko said:


> If I don't get a fix on here I may have to go onto the BS forum B)


I just did.


----------



## dicko (30/11/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I just did.


As far as I can tell on that forum, you are the first to mention this problem WarmBeer....... I guess we will wait and see what he says


----------



## Black Devil Dog (30/11/13)

Mine's doing it too. The date format is correct in the recipe window (only when I open a recipe), but the date for the recipes in my list and the date in the print out window is arse about.


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/13)

Mine's doing it too. The date format is correct in the recipe window, but in the print out window it's arse about.
Ah, I didn't check the print out.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/11/13)

What dates show on the recipie files if viewed with file manager.


----------



## Bribie G (30/11/13)

Damn'd Yanks, why can't they bring their measurement systems into line with the rest of the planet? give them an inch and they'll take a mile. Always after their pound of flesh. Anyway that's my two bob's worth. Off for a pint now and see what's on the 50" this afternoon.


----------



## real_beer (30/11/13)

dicko said:


> If I don't get a fix on here I may have to go onto the BS forum B)


I think the problem is with some updated code in the main program itself. With my previous version any change to the Windows date format in the control panel is picked up straight away and as there aren't any options to tweak in BS I think waiting for a bug fix is the only solution. Brad Smith seems to take customer service pretty seriously so I'm sure it shouldn't take to long to fix. It's a sad though fact that most Americans still don't think the world exists outside the good old USA, ................................... unless the place has some oil they want of course .


----------



## dicko (30/11/13)

No reply on the BS forum yet so I just gave it a little bump...


----------



## real_beer (1/12/13)

BeerSmith version 2.2.07 date format working fine under Linux Mint.


----------



## lael (1/12/13)

Its thanksgiving over there, so prob won't hear anything for a few days. But... Black Friday deals are pretty good! 120gb Samsung ssd for 90 on amazon!


----------



## dicko (3/12/13)

dicko said:


> No reply on the BS forum yet so I just gave it a little bump...


Got a reply on the Beersmith forum this morning.

Brad Smith says he will have an option for formatting the date in BS v2.2 - 11
Only thing I don't understand is mine worked fine before the update.


----------



## WarmBeer (3/12/13)

Yeah, saw that.

Works fine on the Mac, so can always use that for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## QldKev (5/12/13)

Ver 2.2.12 is now out and fixes the date


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/12/13)

QldKev said:


> Ver 2.2.12 is now out and fixes the date


QldKev, do you have a link for that upgrade?

I just went on to BS and clicked, 'help: check for updates' and a pop up window said I've got the latest version of Beersmith.

Still got the problem though.


----------



## QldKev (5/12/13)

http://beersmith.com/download-beersmith/

I should add, I'm on Win 7 / 64bit, but build 12 is there for all platforms


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/12/13)

Thanks for that, worked a treat.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/12/13)

New build 2.2.12 appears to have fixed the date issue.

Biggups to the Beersmith team.


----------



## keifer33 (6/12/13)

Will update tonight as it's been annoying the hell out of me.


----------

